# irrational fears



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, i recently, and still do to a smaller extent have a real irrational fear of death, i got really depressed it was actually this time last year! i cant believe its been a year already! and i was constantly scared that if i got a headache it would be a tumor, i would get chest pains i thought i was going to have a heart attack, everywhere i had a little pain i thought was something life threatening. i was so scared that i would never see my boyfriend again and that i would never do everything in life that i wanted, no one seemed to relate to what i was going through, i would cry all the time for no reason, just that i was having a bad day, now i am better i try to rationalise more but maybe thats because my boyfriend can be really hard on my and get in a right mood if i start to panic, it has been hard on him. im still like it now with headaches because my mums friend died suddenly of a tumour and my uncle had a pro longed case, i even have a headache right now and im stressing. is anyone else like this?


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi I'm a new member here and this is my first post. I used to be like that when I was younger, I remember always asking my parents 'will I die?' if I cut myself, or drank/ate something out of date. In my late teens, I became obsessive with things. I would think headaches would be tumors, aches and pains could be cancer etc. It didn't help when someone I knew had a mum who went to the doctor with back ache and they diagnosed her with spine cancer (she died two weeks later). I get back pain a lot due to IBS-D so I used to think it was spinal cancer.But recently, I stopped thinking like that. My IBS is enough to worry about, I guess hence me stop worrying about other illnesses. I wouldn't worry about it too much, I'm sure you'll 'outgrow' for want of a better word, of it. So don't stress about it, you're normal is all.


----------

